# He's not a Rhode Island Red....



## jnde207 (Dec 1, 2021)

He was given to me from a random lady in Tractor Supply, him and his brothers were backup birds from a show bird. 
They told me that he is a Rhode Island Red but I don't think he is, someone said he is an Orpington, but once again I am not sure, I tried running a photo thru Google but it doesn't come back with any promising results.
If anyone can identify him please let me know. 
The white in his tail feathers is what tells me he is not a RIR.
Any info would be appreciated, thank yall.
P.S. - He is VERY large, the pictures do not do him any justice, and his brother was larger than he is.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I climbed into that rabbit hole trying to identify him and came up empty. 

I was going to suggest that white feather was a fluke. It happens in others where a white feather or a black feather on a white bird pops up. But he's also lacking the black on his wing tips. 

So sorry, someone better with hard feathered birds is going to have to weigh in on this one. One would be @imnukensc he's lots better than I am.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Don't know for certain, but I'd say he is a mix of RIR and some other breed. What that other breed might be? No clue. @ChickenBiscuts and @Poultry Judge need to take a look at this one.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

A tiny bit of Game or RB Jungle Fowl.


----------



## jnde207 (Dec 1, 2021)

Thank yall for the suggestions but that's pretty much what I came up with. I wish I could track down the original owner and find out. He's a very gorgeous rooster and will eat out of your hands but I just can't figure out what he is.
I'm thinking about selling him, because I wanna go to all white Leghorn chickens for the egg production, but I wanna breed him with one of my white Leghorns to see what I can get before I get rid of him.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

He's very handsome!


----------



## jnde207 (Dec 1, 2021)

Thank you very much. 
He is a very handsome rooster and the pics really don't do him any justice. 
He is the only adult rooster I have, and he takes really great care of all of my hens and makes sure they eat really well, but I bought a flock of ten sapphire gem and white Leghorn mix for egg production and I have a Leghorn rooster in the mix of "hens" I bought, lol, so I'm gonna let him take over the flock so eventually I'll have nothing but white Leghorns on my farm, I like them better because they are very alert of predators and it takes hardly any feed to raise them since I let them free range, and I still get jumbo eggs, my average egg weighs 2.25 ounces, shell and all, so I would like to continue that. 
I would love to keep Red (my rooster), but I really just want one breed to keep things simple and consistent. 




Hania41806 said:


> He's very handsome!


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Did you buy him from tractor supply, or acquire him from someone else who met you at tractor supply?


----------



## jnde207 (Dec 1, 2021)

Another customer in Tractor Supply. 
She over heard me and my wife talking to my son, in the checkout line, about getting him a good rooster and she said she had 20 of them at her house we could have, but we only needed one for my son, lol, but looking back I wish I would've gotten him AND all of his brothers, they were all gorgeous roosters, but one of them stood out and he was almost twice the size of the others at the time but he was VERY aggressive, so we didn't grab him, the ladies son grabbed the most docile one and he ended up being a really great rooster, and us and my 3yr old son are able to hand feed him, I just can't belive how huge he ended up being at the time and he was only 4 months old when we got him, and he's still growing. 



ChickenBiscuts said:


> Did you buy him from tractor supply, or acquire him from someone else who met you at tractor supply?


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

jnde207 said:


> Another customer in Tractor Supply.
> She over heard me and my wife talking to my son, in the checkout line, about getting him a good rooster and she said she had 20 of them at her house we could have, but we only needed one for my son, lol, but looking back I wish I would've gotten him AND all of his brothers, they were all gorgeous roosters, but one of them stood out and he was almost twice the size of the others at the time but he was VERY aggressive, so we didn't grab him, the ladies son grabbed the most docile one and he ended up being a really great rooster, and us and my 3yr old son are able to hand feed him, I just can't belive how huge he ended up being at the time and he was only 4 months old when we got him, and he's still growing.


Gotcha. He looks like a mix or perhaps a production red. @AndGravy come take a look.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Like how red he is! Might possibly be a New Hampshire. Idk about RIR, he looks kind of close to one.
If I had to take a guess though I would probably just say some kind of mixed breed. But anything is possible...🤷‍♀️


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Like how red he is! Might possibly be a New Hampshire. Idk about RIR, he looks kind of close to one.
> If I had to take a guess though I would probably just say some kind of mixed breed. But anything is possible...🤷‍♀️


LOL Kind of all over the map there, Animals. Sort of like @Overmountain1 when she's got thoughts racing through her head.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> LOL Kind of all over the map there, Animals. Sort of like @Overmountain1 when she's got thoughts racing through her head.


Lol, I knew somebody would quote that.😂 Haha! 
I actually did sort of feel weird about posting that since I thought he was so many breeds and I just couldn't really decide on 1, so poof I just had to post all of what I was thinking. And this is why I shouldn't be answering threads like this cause that is what happens to my brain when thinking too hard..😆


----------



## jnde207 (Dec 1, 2021)

🤣🤣🤣🤣



Animals45 said:


> Lol, I knew somebody would quote that.😂 Haha!
> I actually did sort of feel weird about posting that since I thought he was so many breeds and I just couldn't really decide on 1, so poof I just had to post all of what I was thinking. And this is why I shouldn't be answering threads like this cause that is what happens to my brain when thinking too hard..😆


🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## jnde207 (Dec 1, 2021)

This might sound kind of weird but I just happen to stumble across the brown Leghorn rooster (because I love my WHITE Leghorns so much) and it blew me away how much he resembles my rooster, but my rooster is way broader than the ones in the pics, unless it's just bad pics cause I know pics do my rooster no justice on how huge and beautiful he is.
Edit: Minus the blue chest, but the fire colored neck feathers, the red on the back and the gorgeous tail feathers, they resemble each other a lot. I lost the best pics I had of my Red where you could see the detail in his neck feathers like this pic, I'm gonna try to get some more in better lighting.


----------



## jnde207 (Dec 1, 2021)

I got a decent one here, but he looks a lil rough, lol, he's the only rooster with all my hens so I think he's been up all night here lately "playing", lol....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Lol, I knew somebody would quote that.😂 Haha!
> I actually did sort of feel weird about posting that since I thought he was so many breeds and I just couldn't really decide on 1, so poof I just had to post all of what I was thinking. And this is why I shouldn't be answering threads like this cause that is what happens to my brain when thinking too hard..😆


Nah, it was fun to read. Sort of a brain teaser.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

jnde207 said:


> I got a decent one here, but he looks a lil rough, lol, he's the only rooster with all my hens so I think he's been up all night here lately "playing", lol....
> 
> 
> View attachment 43385


He doesn't have the white ears either. So he can't be a brown leghorn.


----------



## jnde207 (Dec 1, 2021)

Yes, those too, I forgot about them, lol.
So close but not close enough.
I wish I could track his original owner down.
I also don't know how many variants there are in brown Leghorn rooster colors, I've looked at tons of pics and they do vary quite a bit from rooster to rooster, so maybe there's a possibility, and they say they are used for show birds also. 



robin416 said:


> He doesn't have the white ears either. So he can't be a brown leghorn.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If they were used for Fair shows then they don't have to meet a specific standard like they do with the APA.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> If they were used for Fair shows then they don't have to meet a specific standard like they do with the APA.


Robin is right, they just need to have reasonable conformation and look healthy and happy.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Nah, it was fun to read. Sort of a brain teaser.





robin416 said:


> Nah, it was fun to read. Sort of a brain teaser.


Haha, thanks!


----------



## AndGravy (May 29, 2021)

Looks more like a Red Ranger than anything mentioned so far.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

I agree that he looks like a Rhode Island Red with a bit of something else. In my minimal experience so far, the Rhode Island genetics seem to be show up strongly when bred with other breeds.


----------

